# Is Jeff Seid natural and could I achieve his physique going a natural route?



## YoungEn

I've been looking at a fitness/bodybuilding website and came across an interview by Jeff Seid: http://fitnessinsane.com/interviews/teenage-sensation-fitness-model-jeff-seid-speaks-with-fitness-insane/

He's only 1 year older than me (I'm 17) but his physique is amazing. Do you think he has taken steroids and if not how easy do you think it would be to attain that type of physique?

I have my latest picture as my avi and you can tell I'm a long way off, would love tom feedback on this!


----------



## Smalls

i would say yes. theres a pic on the net of him at 15. hes in good shape no **** but hes a tool


----------



## 36-26

He's not natural but his physique could be achieved naturally. However it will take a few years from where you are now OP but time flies when you are having fun:thumb:


----------



## YoungEn

Thanks for the replies, really helps out. There's no wonder people want to juice at such a young age. I wouldn't mind looking like him!


----------



## YoungEn

Following on from that same site, Josef Rakich seems to be pretty popular too, He doesn't seem as big as Jeff Seid, would you say this type of physique is more achievable? http://fitnessinsane.com/interviews/internet-sensation-and-fitness-model-josef-rakich-speaks-with-fitnessinsane-com/


----------



## RocoElBurn

36-26 said:


> He's not natural but his physique could be achieved naturally. However it will take a few years from where you are now OP but time flies when you are having fun:thumb:


Not saying I disagree but how do you know it's achievable natty? The top pic on the link above(dressed as a Spartan) is quite impressive. Any other references of natty physiques like that? Clearly not common(and no way of proving it's do-able natty surely?)


----------



## MRSTRONG

natty :lol:


----------



## J H

Imo I think you should just be the best version of yourself. Just push yourself to keep continually improving and stop looking at other people and "wishing I was like him".

Well unless that motivates you to work harder :thumbup1:


----------



## Joe Shmoe

Thats a fantastic physique, but looks like it should belong to an older man. It looks like his fresh face has been stuvk on lol..


----------



## The L Man

He has an incredible physique. Especially for his age. There are pics of him when he was like 15 and even then he was pretty big. So it's a genetic thing too (sadly).

Everyone like Jeff Seid, Zyzz etc deny juicing haha.


----------



## lxm

He is one ugly mutha fhcker.

But apparently he trens hard and eats clen :whistling:


----------



## PHMG

Guys, anyone famous enough to be paid for their physique..will not be natural. If your finances are based around how you look, then you can bet your ass anyone is going to be using chemicals to aid this. Why wouldn't you.

I know tiny guys that model in South Korea and they are proper tiny (but still seen as big over there)...and even they use gear, gh and fat burners.


----------



## PHMG

dutch_scott said:


> Ugly?
> 
> U sure ?
> 
> This board makes me laugh! So glad I have a job where I can surf alot


You forgot the stardard forum "no ****" after the suggestion that he isnt ugly....

(can you imagine how much fanny this guy gets :lol: ...or coc.k should he be that way inclined)


----------



## Blinkey

He has got to be on something, he does tricep kickbacks.


----------



## lxm

dutch_scott said:


> Ugly?
> 
> U sure ?
> 
> This board makes me laugh! So glad I have a job where I can surf alot


Are we talking about the same guy ? Jeff , "no thanks jeff" , seid.

He is one ugly mutha fhcka.


----------



## MF88

Naturally fvcking bent.


----------



## Heath

lxm said:


> Are we talking about the same guy ? Jeff , "no thanks jeff" , seid.
> 
> He is one ugly mutha fhcka.












Post up your pics handsome!

:lol:


----------



## Heath

dutch_scott said:


> Ha ill buy u a shake at *boy power* if your goin for that!
> 
> If that's ugly , shrek me the **** up


Careful of the Saville police there mate


----------



## lxm

dutch_scott said:


> Pure **** ha Lxm needs glasses


Yes I can see the picture you posted! His skin looks extremely clear and un-blemished, but he is still ugly as hell!

If you look at the non photoshopped versions you can see his not so clear skin and is still as ugly as the photoshopped version! :wub:


----------



## Blinkey

lxm said:


> Yes I can see the picture you posted! His skin looks extremely clear and un-blemished, but he is still ugly as hell!
> 
> If you look at the non photoshopped versions you can see his not so clear skin and is still as ugly as the photoshopped version! :wub:


----------



## liamhutch

his photos are heavily photoshopped, watch his videos he looks natural.

If his photos were accurate of how he looked in real life though that would be my goal physique


----------



## barsnack

i'd fcuk him, and im not gay


----------



## Talaria

barsnack said:


> i'd fcuk him,


Beginning to think otherwise?


----------



## phoenix1980

dutch_scott said:


> Ha ill buy u a shake at boy power if your goin for that!
> 
> If that's ugly , shrek me the **** up


His head looks to small for his body, mind you if I had that body I wouldn't care lol.


----------



## visionp

Copied from my post on the other thread about him

He is on, absolutely no doubt.

When you are in your teens your test is high but not the amount needed to get this big.

Most teenagers that are lean is down to that they have a super fast metabolism. Meaning that they are burning a hell of a lot of calories hence they can eat a lot of rubbish and not put on weight. You will need gear to prevent muscle breakdown and nutrient partitioning.

Also your knowledge of training and the intensity and dedication required is not there.

Your diet is pretty much poor for building mass as your mum makes all your meals and you generally eat what you get given and you rarely have spare money for supps and extra food. Your knowledge of dieting is also poor.

If you had the dedication at this age and access to food and the knowledge it may and I mean maybe possible however this would take up all the time you have chasing skirt and drinking with your mates. It's so easy to get sidetracked.

So he is probably a boring git.


----------



## Dux

dutch_scott said:


> Ur such a hater
> 
> At Bodypower he had hundred of women after him so sorry your opinion is wrong and pure hate


Ah, but does he have women after him in kebab shops like @lxm does?

And lxm has a body like ET with b'tch tits, oh and zero sex drive :lol:

In your face, Jeff.


----------



## Dux

goldenballs23 said:


> What did @lxm get banned for?


Not lifting?


----------



## Kimball

Strangely lxm's tapatalk avi says grass and his safari one is blank. Wtf have I missed?


----------



## Dux

Maybe he phoned home, and they came and picked him up?


----------



## Heath

Which cvnt dug this thread up lol


----------



## Mez

goldenballs23 said:


> What did @lxm get banned for?


And who changed his profile pic ?


----------



## Mez

Kimball said:


> Strangely lxm's tapatalk avi says grass and his safari one is blank. Wtf have I missed?


Mole ?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Strangely lxm's tapatalk avi says grass and his safari one is blank. Wtf have I missed?





Mez said:


> Mole ?


End of discussion please chaps.

Mr Scarb has a very stern stance on this.


----------



## lxm

dutch_scott said:


> *Ur such a hater *
> 
> At Bodypower he had hundred of women after him so sorry *your opinion is wrong and pure hate*


Its a forum honey! I can have an opinion as big as my fantasies can muster! My opinion is very true in my eyes,and its pure lovin'



dutch_scott said:


> .
> 
> Ah forums , *I forget why I seldom come on full of belter comments*


Thank you for the reiteration of this point,which you originally stated 4 weeks ago in the same thread.

:laugh:


----------



## Heath

lxm said:


> Its a forum honey!


I believe it's a training forum though.

Do You Even??


----------



## lxm

MutantX said:


> I believe it's a training forum though.
> 
> Do You Even??


U R 1 CHEEKY CNT M8 I SWEAR I WILL WRECK U ON MY MUMS LIFE.

( have some reps :laugh

On a serious note, to the OP, I do think this could be achieved on a natural level over 4-5 years ? of hard work, diet and training.


----------



## Dux

lxm said:


> U R 1 CHEEKY CNT M8 I SWEAR I WILL WRECK U ON MY MUMS LIFE.
> 
> ( have some reps :laugh
> 
> On a serious note, to the OP, I do think this could be achieved on a natural level over 4-5 years ? of hard work, diet and training.


What are you basing this on? Your own progress? :lol:


----------



## Marshan

36-26 said:


> He's not natural but his physique could be achieved naturally. However it will take a few years from where you are now OP but time flies when you are having fun:thumb:


You are completely deluded. Completely.


----------



## 36-26

mixerD1 said:


> You are completely deluded. Completely.


Why am I deluded?? I did not say it would be easy or that everyone could do it, but I do believe his size could be achieved naturally. Do you not? If so why not? He is not huge by any means but certainly is in great shape


----------



## Marshan

36-26 said:


> Why am I deluded?? I did not say it would be easy or that everyone could do it, but I do believe his size could be achieved naturally. Do you not? If so why not? He is not huge by any means but certainly is in great shape


Nope, you can't put on that much size naturally. Sorry to come across harsh with my first post but that lad is just not natural.


----------



## 36-26

mixerD1 said:


> Nope, you can't put on that much size naturally. Sorry to come across harsh with my first post but that lad is just not natural.


I know he is not natural but I believe his size is achievable to some natties, he is not huge by any means. Are his arms even 18"? A lot of the pics of him are airbrushed, if you go to a vid of him training then he doesn't look as impressive IMO.


----------



## Marshan

36-26 said:


> I know he is not natural but I believe his size is achievable to some natties, he is not huge by any means. Are his arms even 18"? A lot of the pics of him are airbrushed, if you go to a vid of him training then he doesn't look as impressive IMO.


Now it's as simple as this...if it were possible to look like that natty, he'd be natty, but Scott who it appears knows him and a bit about him reckons he isn't...nor is it likely to look like that natty and that's more than good enough for me. Not only that..natural lads in tested comps on stage don't look like that. Everyone here is saying you can't look like that natty, and in my book that many people just can't be wrong. I know fellas who have had the same look and swore blind on their ancestors graves they'd never used anything. I knew they had but couldn't prove it (not that I could care less).....up until the fella they normally buy stuff off ran out. And guess who they bought off then? Maybe just maybe it's possible...but I've to see the proof of it yet.


----------



## 36-26

mixerD1 said:


> Now it's as simple as this...if it were possible to look like that natty, he'd be natty, but Scott who it appears knows him and a bit about him reckons he isn't...nor is it likely to look like that natty and that's more than good enough for me. Not only that..natural lads in tested comps on stage don't look like that. Everyone here is saying you can't look like that natty, and in my book that many people just can't be wrong. I know fellas who have had the same look and swore blind on their ancestors graves they'd never used anything. I knew they had but couldn't prove it (not that I could care less).....up until the fella they normally buy stuff off ran out. And guess who they bought off then? Maybe just maybe it's possible...but I've to see the proof of it yet.


Do you believe all the top natty pro's are using? Surely a few of them are being honest and some of them look better than him by a lot IMO. The likes of Jim Cordova and Jeff Rodriguez blow him out of the water but like I said whether they are truly natural or not only they know. People on here saying you can't look like that natty means nothing to me because they automatically think it is impossible because they don't look like that despite using gear. Not many on here stay natty long enough to find out, that L11 guy on here looks close to that and he claims to be natty and I believe him


----------



## Marshan

36-26 said:


> Do you believe all the top natty pro's are using? Surely a few of them are being honest and some of them look better than him by a lot IMO. The likes of Jim Cordova and Jeff Rodriguez blow him out of the water but like I said whether they are truly natural or not only they know. People on here saying you can't look like that natty means nothing to me because they automatically think it is impossible because they don't look like that despite using gear. Not many on here stay natty long enough to find out, that L11 guy on here looks close to that and he claims to be natty and I believe him


Well, at what point do you say someone is and someone isn't using? I'd say..unless you've a few cycles run yourself don't even bother to try and guess. It's more a thing you develop a feel for. FWIW, I firmly believe that even an average genetics AAS body will still look better onstage than a very good natural...certainly bigger. I've yet to see a guy 'on' with smaller shoulders than a large man who doesn't use, and don't even talk about legs. There's just too many obvious differences..but ya, always remember...a fella can say he hasn't used and unless you've seen him use you can't fairly say he does..but he's still perfectly allowed to lie about it. Not many fellas in the U.K. will admit they have or do use...but in America the volume who lie about it goes off the charts.


----------



## johnnya

barsnack said:


> i'd fcuk him, and im not gay


id fcuk you to get a fcuk at him and im not gay either


----------



## L11

36-26 said:


> Do you believe all the top natty pro's are using? Surely a few of them are being honest and some of them look better than him by a lot IMO. The likes of Jim Cordova and Jeff Rodriguez blow him out of the water but like I said whether they are truly natural or not only they know. People on here saying you can't look like that natty means nothing to me because they automatically think it is impossible because they don't look like that despite using gear. Not many on here stay natty long enough to find out, that L11 guy on here looks close to that and he claims to be natty and I believe him


Just stumbled across this thread and happened to see my name being mentioned, thanks mate but these guys (Jeff Rodriguez, Jim Cordova) are huge compared to me.. They don't look natural IMO.


----------



## barsnack

johnnya said:


> id fcuk you to get a fcuk at him and im not gay either


sorry, don't fcuk wa wa's (our cultchie term from you city folk)


----------



## johnnya

barsnack said:


> sorry, don't fcuk wa wa's (our cultchie term from you city folk)


Typical cultchie ..... Who said you where being daddy anyway....LOL


----------



## Apollo X

dutch_scott said:


> no hes assisted,
> 
> i know a few in the fitness world who know him from being in europe and musclemania events and he is assisted. if im not wrong he used clen and gh to cut and he had to stop from shakes, id imagine like 99% of his ilk, *t3, winny and gh* are the norm.
> 
> his training is way too much to recover from at his age. takes years to be able to tolerate that even for my age.


impressive to build a physique like his on just these compounds.


----------



## C.Hill

Apollo X said:


> impressive to build a physique like his on just these compounds.


Don't underestimate the power of genetics. And serious hard work and dedication to diet.


----------



## Jamiegeddon

Hasn't he been training in a friends gym since he was like 12? He did an interview and he claims he has been training for 7 years when he turned 19.


----------



## 36-26

mixerD1 said:


> Well, at what point do you say someone is and someone isn't using? I'd say..unless you've a few cycles run yourself don't even bother to try and guess. It's more a thing you develop a feel for. FWIW, I firmly believe that even an average genetics AAS body will still look better onstage than a very good natural...certainly bigger. I've yet to see a guy 'on' with smaller shoulders than a large man who doesn't use, and don't even talk about legs. There's just too many obvious differences..but ya, always remember...a fella can say he hasn't used and unless you've seen him use you can't fairly say he does..but he's still perfectly allowed to lie about it. Not many fellas in the U.K. will admit they have or do use...but in America the volume who lie about it goes off the charts.


Very true and I agree that most users will look better than natties but my point was that Jim Cordova and Jeff Rodriguez who are natty pro's look better than that Jeff Seid Kid, now whether they are natty or not we will never really know but they only compete at around 12 stone so not huge by any means so I'd give them the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Marshan

Well TBH, I wouldn't.


----------



## davesays

Jeff is the youngest ever IFBB pro having won some mens physique competition.

So yeah, the youngest IFBB pro of all time is definitely natural


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

jeff seid is just a zyzz wannabe don't follow this pr1ck


----------



## IGotTekkers

He eats next to nothing, his workout must take him 3 hours, lean year round.

These are words of a god Damn liar


----------



## mister88

You guys are delusional if you think for only a second people like mr Seid are natural (or his body is achievable natty at 18 LOL)

I strongly believe this delusion (media plays a key role here) is also the cause of the widespread anxiety among teens because it creates unrealistic expectations.

Like PHMG said so well "anyone famous enough to be paid for their physique..will not be natural".


----------



## chuffy

will be good to see what he is up against when he goes to the olympia


----------



## XRichHx

I like his physique, hes annoying ****ing helmet though.


----------



## oldskoolcool

Natural lol as in igf hgh and plenty of tren .


----------



## IGotTekkers

XRichHx said:


> I like his physique, hes annoying ****ing helmet though.


I thought about getting lean just so i can look better than him. But then i got hungry


----------



## Info Junkie

Naturally cracks opens his amps and naturally pulls it up Into a syringe and naturally jabs some test in his ass


----------



## BetterThanYou

Info Junkie said:


> Naturally cracks opens his amps and naturally pulls it up Into a syringe and naturally jabs some test in his ass


o stfu

him at 14



at 15



so you saying that he was on roids from the age of what 13 lol

he started working out at 12, 5x a week with proper diet and proper coaching, just because he looks good it doesn't mean that he was on the juice all that time, teens have the ability to build significant muscle mass, it is quite amazing

he might be on something now but I admire him for the hard work he has done, and the effort he has put into training from the young age


----------



## lewis-cheetham

Dont compare your current ages, he has stated he's been training since he was 12/13 and has been involved in various highly physical sports so compare the amount of time you've spent training.

You can't just say should that be the body I could aim for, go lift weight bust your ass in the gym, eat right and enjoy the gains. You'll end up wherever it takes you


----------



## Info Junkie

I did not say he was on juice at 14 or he built his whole body on stuff


----------



## PHMG

Jeff could well be natural. Probably used some pro hormones as they arnt seen as gear by some.

But that said, he's not a big guy, low body fat gives the illusion combined with naturally wide clavicals.


----------



## BaronSamedii

He's definitely no longer natural

Doesn't make any difference though he's in fantastic shape and holds the condition year round


----------



## zyphy

IMO I'd say he's natty - if you look at his early years of lifting, he already had a pretty sick physique.

If he was running gear he should be at least placing very well in the Olympia - he placed pretty crap last year IIRC.

inb4 gyno: he already had gyno before he started taking lifting seriously from a pic I remember seeing awhile ago.


----------



## ryda

If people on here can't accept that Simeon panda is natty then neither is jeff seid!


----------



## 31205

Looks good, really annoys me. That video with him, kai and some other guy. Oh God. Made me suicidal.


----------



## Yes

zyphy said:


> IMO I'd say he's natty - if you look at his early years of lifting, he already had a pretty sick physique.
> 
> If he was running gear he should be at least placing very well in the Olympia - he placed pretty crap last year IIRC.
> 
> inb4 gyno: he already had gyno before he started taking lifting seriously from a pic I remember seeing awhile ago.


lol he isn't natty. You should see the vids of him with clen shakes.


----------



## 31205

IGotTekkers said:


> I thought about getting lean just so i can look better than him. But then i got hungry


Haha!!


----------



## Frandeman

sen said:


> Looks good, really annoys me. That video with him, kai and some other guy. Oh God. Made me suicidal.


Remember that

How many carbs in egg??

You sexy said Kay haha


----------



## zyphy

Yes said:


> lol he isn't natty. You should see the vids of him with clen shakes.


Instagram

inb4 he shot up gear at 15


----------



## Yes

zyphy said:


> Instagram
> 
> inb4 he shot up gear at 15


I'm not saying he did at 15.

If you want to stay deluded, then you will be only disappointing yourself when you start to realise the truth.


----------



## zyphy

Yes said:


> I'm not saying he did at 15.
> 
> If you want to stay deluded, then you will be only disappointing yourself when you start to realise the truth.


compare his 15 y/old pic to his current, ain't exactly 'blown up' has he. Most of his pics are photoshopped or manipulate lightning pretty well.

Instagram

looks pretty ordinary here- angles and lighting do a lot to a physique

personally don't care whether or not he's juicing, planning on jumping on soon myself lmao


----------



## nWo

He put on 10kg of lean mass in one year after already lifting for several years. Impossible naturally.


----------



## SickCurrent




----------



## Pancake'

I think his photo's do more than a bit of justice for him tbh. I know people who've met him @ Bodypower, they all said he's a lot smaller looking, but obviously incredibly lean.


----------



## jhetheringt7

He is a great motivation for my training, he might not be the biggest guy but he introduced me to the physique side of training


----------



## ha032742

So YoungEn, any update 2 years on?


----------



## ha032742

Last Activity 02-12-2013 09:51

Guess not :rolleye:


----------

